# Looking for a Hunter 26.5 to see!



## bobwms (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, my wife and I are ready to get back into sailing after a few years away due to health and housing construction. We've cruised on our local inland lake for a number of years, raced dinghys all over the country, and bareboat chartered in the BVIs several times.
Currently, we're thinking of a Hunter 26.5 based on our expected useage, pricing, etc. I haven't seen a 26.5 of the mid 80s generation and would like to see one in real life. So, I'm looking for someone with a 1985-1992 26.5 somewhere near Augusta, Ga to let us take a look. The only issue we have at this point is cosmetic. There were some boats that came out in the 80s that had a "plastic" look to them and I'm not much of a fan of it. 
If you are in our area (think Atlanta-Columbia-Charlotte) and would let us take a quick look, please call me 706 829 8074 Thanks, Bob


----------

